# Manufrance 10 speed road bike



## Marc's Classic Chrome (May 11, 2021)

I came across this one and I am wondering if anyone has any interest. I can’t really find anything about it so it is a mystery. It looks like it would clean up pretty decent.
I have no idea what to charge — $250? I am open to trades.  I don’t really want to part it.
Ideas?


----------



## slowride (May 11, 2021)

You need to put it in the complete bikes for sale section


----------



## Marc's Classic Chrome (May 12, 2021)

slowride said:


> You need to put it in the complete bikes for sale section



I was just seeing if anyone had any information on it and any ideas about what a fair price would be for something like that


----------



## dnc1 (May 13, 2021)

Could be early 1970's or slightly earlier or later. They were definitely using that seat tube logo in '72.
Manufrance were a famous French manufacturer of both arms and Cycles and much other stuff besides. They were responsible for the legendary 'Hirondelle' bicycles, and many other marques besides over a 100 year plus period.
Based in St. Etienne.
Their mail order catalogues sold practically everything you might need and these earlier catalogues now command big money. 
@juvela ?


----------



## Marc's Classic Chrome (May 13, 2021)

dnc1 said:


> Could be early 1970's or slightly earlier or later. They were definitely using that seat tube logo in '72.
> Manufrance were a famous French manufacturer of both arms and Cycles and much other stuff besides. They were responsible for the legendary 'Hirondelle' bicycles, and many other marques besides over a 100 year plus period.
> Based in St. Etienne.
> Their mail order catalogues sold practically everything you might need and these earlier catalogues now command big money.
> @juvela ?



Thanks for the information — do you think anyone would want it? I don’t usually work on road bikes, but it is pretty light and kind of cool.


----------



## dnc1 (May 13, 2021)

I'm over in the UK so I have no idea what the US price market for these might be.
It's a quality machine and would clean up nicely and look pretty respectable.
Needs new tyres, bar tape and probably brake blocks so you may want to factor those costs in for any prospective buyer. Or you changing those may make it a more sellable proposition with a little cleaning and polishing on top to make it shine.
I'm sure there's a market for it.


----------



## Marc's Classic Chrome (May 13, 2021)

dnc1 said:


> I'm over in the UK so I have no idea what the US price market for these might be.
> It's a quality machine and would clean up nicely and look pretty respectable.
> Needs new tyres, bar tape and probably brake blocks so you may want to factor those costs in for any prospective buyer. Or you changing those may make it a more sellable proposition with a little cleaning and polishing on top to make it shine.
> I'm sure there's a market for it.



Thank you!


----------



## juvela (May 16, 2021)

-----

Hello Marc,

dnc1's information spot on _como normale    _

cycle is a one up from the base sort of model; comparable to a Peugeot U08 or Raleigh Gran Prix of the time; i.e., if, for example, the manufacturer offered five road models this would be the number four

Manufrance was a quite large producer within the bicycle industry of France.  the majority of their productive capacity went into doing contract fabrication so the bulk of the bicycles produced do not carry any of their owned marques.

the Hirondelle marque mentioned by dnc1 above was well respected during the interwar period and expressed a number of innovations.

the company ceased play about 1985.

---

dating -

quite simple in this case.  the cycle's model of Simplex Prestige shift lever did not come into use until 1971.  the cycle's model of Atom quick release skewer for the hubs ended with 1972 and was revised for 1973.  so it is likely to be either a product of 1971 or of 1972.

there are three spots on the machine where you may discover a date mark:

a) the back side of the Simplex Prestige rear gear mech

b) the underside of the Simplex Prestige front gear mech

c) the Rigida SuperChromix wheel rims; a marking of two digits inside a small diamond symbol













---

estimate fair market value to be about 30% of your figure

this can of course vary quite widely with location

a major metropolitan area on the pacific coast of north america would be higher while a rural area or small town
would be lower


-----


----------



## Marc's Classic Chrome (May 16, 2021)

Great info! Thank you


----------



## dnc1 (May 16, 2021)

Great information @juvela


----------

